# Temperatura mínima aos 500hPa na sondagem de Lisboa (Domingo 28 Nov a Sábado 4 Dez)



## Vince (27 Nov 2010 às 17:58)

Sondagem relâmpago, termina amanhã pelas 18:00

Qual é a temperatura mais baixa medida aos 500hPa na radiossonda de Lisboa durante toda a próxima semana (Domingo 28 Novembro a Sábado 4 Dezembro)?


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Nov 2010 às 18:06)

*Re: Temperatura mínima aos 500hPa na sondagem de Lisboa (Domingo 28 Nov a Sábado 4 De*

>= -26ºC | < -25ºC

Aposto neste campo...para bem do povo dessa área que seja inferior a *-40ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Nov 2010 às 18:13)

*Re: Temperatura mínima aos 500hPa na sondagem de Lisboa (Domingo 28 Nov a Sábado 4 De*

>= -27ºc | < -26ºc


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2010 às 18:19)

*Re: Temperatura mínima aos 500hPa na sondagem de Lisboa (Domingo 28 Nov a Sábado 4 De*

Votei -30º a -31ºC.


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2010 às 18:21)

*Re: Temperatura mínima aos 500hPa na sondagem de Lisboa (Domingo 28 Nov a Sábado 4 De*

Em Lisboa não acredito que baixe dos >= -29ºC  < -28ºC...


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2010 às 18:22)

*Re: Temperatura mínima aos 500hPa na sondagem de Lisboa (Domingo 28 Nov a Sábado 4 De*

E aí vai: *>= -26ºC | < -25ºC*


----------



## David sf (27 Nov 2010 às 18:35)

*Re: Temperatura mínima aos 500hPa na sondagem de Lisboa (Domingo 28 Nov a Sábado 4 De*

>= -30ºc < -29ºc


----------



## N_Fig (27 Nov 2010 às 18:36)

*Re: Temperatura mínima aos 500hPa na sondagem de Lisboa (Domingo 28 Nov a Sábado 4 De*

entre -30ºC e -31ºC


----------



## Mjhb (27 Nov 2010 às 18:53)

*Re: Temperatura mínima aos 500hPa na sondagem de Lisboa (Domingo 28 Nov a Sábado 4 De*

>= -31ºc | < -30ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2010 às 19:00)

*Re: Temperatura mínima aos 500hPa na sondagem de Lisboa (Domingo 28 Nov a Sábado 4 De*

>= -30ºc | < -29ºc


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2010 às 19:05)

*Re: Temperatura mínima aos 500hPa na sondagem de Lisboa (Domingo 28 Nov a Sábado 4 De*

>= -30ºC | < -29ºC


----------



## vinc7e (27 Nov 2010 às 19:17)

*Re: Temperatura mínima aos 500hPa na sondagem de Lisboa (Domingo 28 Nov a Sábado 4 De*

>= -29ºc | < -28ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2010 às 19:30)

*Re: Temperatura mínima aos 500hPa na sondagem de Lisboa (Domingo 28 Nov a Sábado 4 De*

>= -25ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2010 às 19:45)

*Re: Temperatura mínima aos 500hPa na sondagem de Lisboa (Domingo 28 Nov a Sábado 4 De*

>= -27ºc | < -26ºc


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Nov 2010 às 23:35)

*Re: Temperatura mínima aos 500hPa na sondagem de Lisboa (Domingo 28 Nov a Sábado 4 De*

Voto nos -34ºC | < -33ºC!!!


----------



## David sf (6 Dez 2010 às 22:43)

*Re: Temperatura mínima aos 500hPa na sondagem de Lisboa (Domingo 28 Nov a Sábado 4 De*

Resultado?


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2010 às 22:39)

*Re: Temperatura mínima aos 500hPa na sondagem de Lisboa (Domingo 28 Nov a Sábado 4 De*



David sf disse:


> Resultado?



*-27.5ºC*

Não venceu ninguém, o intervalo >= -28ºC | < -27ºC apesar de bem frequentado nas vizinhanças, acima ou abaixo, por um invulgar acaso, ninguém votou nesse intervalo.

08579 Lisboa Observations at 12Z 28 Nov 2010	 500.0   5470  -23.3
08579 Lisboa Observations at 12Z 29 Nov 2010	  500.0   5420  -17.5
08579 Lisboa Observations at 12Z 30 Nov 2010	  500.0   5350  -26.1
08579 Lisboa Observations at 12Z 01 Dec 2010	  500.0   5450  *-27.5*
08579 Lisboa Observations at 12Z 02 Dec 2010	  500.0   5490  -23.9
08579 Lisboa Observations at 12Z 03 Dec 2010	  500.0   5630  -19.1
08579 Lisboa Observations at 12Z 04 Dec 2010	  500.0   5660  -13.3


----------

